# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Shkarko Alpha Business Platinum (Falas)

## brooklyn2007

Kompania e prodhimit te programeve financiare Alpha ka hedhur tashme ne internet ne faqen e famshme te downlodimeve (download.com) versionin me te fundit te programit. Kam lexuar shpesh ne internet kerkesat qe kane perdorues te ndryshem ne Shqiperi per te gjetur kete program te famshem shqiptar. Nese keni deshire, mund ta shkarkoni falas dhe te trajnoni veten tuaj me programin qe kerkohet me se shumti ne Shqiperi nga kompanite private:

http://download.cnet.com/Alpha-Busin...html?tag=mncol

----------

orlo (07-05-2016)

----------


## Economist-Tr

Hey, faleminderit.
 E shkarkova nga ky link, dhe eci korrektesisht pa probleme fare.
Tani me mbetet vetem ta shoh si funksionon dhe te bej ca prova.
Kam degjuar per kete kompani nga disa te njohur qe punojne me keto programe.
Me kane thene qe softet qe ofron IMB, nuk kane te krahasuar per nga performanca me asnje soft tjeter financiar ne Shqiperi.

Gjithsesi, do me duhet te punoje vet me te, qe te krijoje nje ide me te qarte.

----------


## jonivlore

Faleminderi eshte vertet gje e mire kjo kam menduar se ky program nuk ka qene ne internet

----------


## jonivlore

Sa e ka pasin ky prgoram?

----------


## francovice

Usename    *q*
Password   *q*

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> Usename    *q*
> Password   *q*


po vete me kete pass qe thuaj ti se dhe un e shkarkova po duhet pass

----------

